# Merry Christmas



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Merry Christmas Everyone! The HayTalk staff wishes everyone an enjoyable Christmas and holiday season. Also please be safe this holiday season, both on the road and on the farm, especially with this winter storm being so severe across a lage portion of the nation.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Jr Thanks for the wishes. I think that everyone who visits this site needs something positive in the future. Overall, 2009 had something bad for everyone and for some .... more than others.

All the best to everyone who visits this site and a special happy holiday to those who administer, contribute and make Hay Talk the success that it continues to be.

All the best form the Great White North


----------

